# WinCC Script - Bildname in Variable



## Lars Bizare (27 August 2010)

Ich möchte per Skript den aktuellen Bildnamen in eine WinCC Variable schreiben....funktioniert leider nicht ganz mit folgendem Befehl:


```
Set HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName = SmartTags("Variable")
```

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2010)

Wenn Du WinCC flexible meinst, da muß das so geschrieben werden:

```
SmartTags("Variable") = HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName
```
Anwendungsbeispiel siehe auch hier

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Kai (27 August 2010)

Siehe auch das folgende Programmbeispiel:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=162463&postcount=16

Gruß Kai


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2010)

Danke Kai für das perfekte Programmbeispiel zur Frage.
Ich gestehe, ich war auch zu faul, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen. 

Gruß
Harald


----------

